# craftsman just pushes snow



## johnniep (Feb 28, 2012)

i have a craftsman dual stage 11hp and for some reason it will not throw the snow...just started doing this...worked fine all winter. The impeller is working, no shear pins broke and has a newer auger belt and adjusted correctly as manual says....it will start throwing then just starts pushing it. The snow today is not heavy just fine snow. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Blowing issues*

First off, welcome to the forum.

Now to your issues, first thing to get some help it really is helpful to know the model number etc. Different models can have different issues. Please post your model along with any photos you might have.


----------



## johnniep (Feb 28, 2012)

thanks and thanks for the reply...the model# isC950-52151-2 11hp 30'' cut. I have clamped the control lever and can see both the auger and impeller both turning....the snow will shoot out for a short bit and stop .....the blower will just plow the snow afterwards.....i'll get a pic in the a.m. ......gear gone on the auger maybe?....and won't support a load on it


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

this is a crude test but it worked for me to test under a heavy load. I put a short 2 by 4 into the auger while the machine was NOT running. taking note of the auger rotation and position so it won't get thrown out. then i started the machine and eased the engagement lever for the auger. do it just briefly. if the auger and belt is fine the engine will begin to die out. if it does your good. then with machine off put the 2 by 4 down the chute taking note of the impeller rotation to hold back the impeller and do the same test. there are pins that hold the impeller in place on the auger drive shaft.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Rake issues*

I can't find a manual or even find that model on Sears website, but I have to agree it sounds like the shearbolts/pins are broken. Especially if the impeller still turns when the rakes don't. Other thing it could be in the auger gearbox but more likely the shearbolts so check them first.

As has been suggested another way to test. First pull the sparkplug wire, stick a piece of 2x4 down the chute to block the impeller then start trying to twist the auger rakes. If you can still turn the rakes when the impeller is jammed, then there's only one other thing to watch, does the shaft also turn or not when the rakes turn. If the shaft is stationary yet the rakes turn then it's the shearbolts. If the shaft turns with the rakes but the impeller doesn't, then it's likely in the auger gearbox.

Good luck, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## johnniep (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi Guys.....tks for the replies....i was looking at it this am....clamped down the auger lever.....the auger is spinning off and on,, even with no snow load on it and the blower seems to be shaking a lot kinda of thinking it's the gear in the auger gearbox....not sure how old the blower is bought it used which could be a problem with parts since i couldn't find anything on the net on this model either, shame as the Tecumseh motor runs fine....tks


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Unfortunately it sounds like a problem with the gearbox. If the impeller is always turning, but the rakes are turning and stopping repeatedly I would say the gears are shot inside. You might get lucky and find it is only the pin holding the gear to the shaft, but don't count on it.

You could try turning the rakes by hand and feel for give. Or, Holding the rakes while turning the impeller. That will give you a better feel for any slipping in the gearbox.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Auger Gear*

I don't know if you feel confident on tearing down and repairing an auger gear or not.

Here's the start of a series on repairing one by Donyboy73 on Youtube you can check out: 



 
There a several style auger gearcases so this may or may not match yours. Hope that helps.


----------



## johnniep (Feb 28, 2012)

been watching them videos....not sure if i want to try it.....repair shop estimate is200.00 for the gears plus labor plus any other parts bushings etc...think i may opt for a new blower next fall.....paid 300 for the blower 4 yrs ago so i got my moneys worth since i only had small repairs to do on it since i had it...


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You could still sell it and get some money for the engine and stuff. Might be able to get $100 for it and find a good deal on another used one since their is no snow.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Auger Gearcase repair*



johnniep said:


> been watching them videos....not sure if i want to try it.....repair shop estimate is200.00 for the gears plus labor plus any other parts bushings etc...think i may opt for a new blower next fall.....paid 300 for the blower 4 yrs ago so i got my moneys worth since i only had small repairs to do on it since i had it...


Can't give you exact prices, but if you have to buy the bronze gear that should be around $50. If you have to replace the bushings and seals, that should be around $10 x 3 = $30 or so. This is assuming the auger gearcase housing isn't damaged. None of this accounts for your time. It does take some time and tools to do the job correctly but it's not rocket science here, just disassembly and reassembly. If you can get the auger assembly out of the housing and the rakes off the shaft, you're 90% done. I just rebuilt one the other month because of bad bushings, it took longer to get the stuck rakes off the shaft than the rest of the repairs.

Worst case, if you want to consider trying it, see if you can get the mechanics out of housing and see what your repairman would charge to just rebuild the auger gearcase. I'm betting you have alot of disassembly and reassembly labor figured into those numbers you got.

Having said all that, you want to consider the quality of what you have vs what your can get. I've looked at some of the newer machines and frankly I'm disappointed in many of them. Alot more plastic and thinner metal than the older ones. I'm in the middle of rebuilding a 30-40 year old 3 stage unit. It's probably got alot more material in it than 95% of the new ones. It was in pretty sad condition when I got it but it will see the white of snow at some point in it's future life.

One other thing you could consider, if you could find a comparable parts machine with a good auger, maybe just consider swapping out the auger housings. I've done that too. The more you know about your machine, the easier it is to maintain it IMO.

Just some food for thought.


----------



## johnniep (Feb 28, 2012)

i think when it gets a little warmer in the garage(no heat) i'll take the craftsman apart and have a look at the gearbox just for curiosity.....but i was looking at a few new craftsman and poulain models today at reduced pricing......at this time of winter selection is limited.....but lots of grass mowers<grin>......anyone have any comments on poulain models?.....tks


----------



## johnniep (Feb 28, 2012)

well it was milder today so i took the craftsman apart to have a look at the auger gearbox....here's some pics of the damage.....seems it would be quite difficult to get the impeller back through the bearing in pic6....any suggestions?...........tks johnniep


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

everything looks to be in great shape except the brass gear. change that a new gasket and bushings (4) and you should be good to go. they say you should do both gears together but your worm gear on the shaft looks to be in great shape.

i am not following what you mean by getting the impeller back in through bearing. i you mean after everything is back together and trying to thread the assembly back into the housing at the same time getting the shaft to line up and go through the bearing its not that bad.


----------



## johnniep (Feb 28, 2012)

yes .....to try to get that auger shaft(pic1) through the bearing on the housing (pic2).....i cleaned up the threaded shaft and bearing, oiled them to test it but it's tight....would it be unwise to try taping the auger casing with a block of wood or risk cracking it......or take it to the repair shop i deal with and have him reassemble it as all the parts will be cleaned up and i have to get the parts from him anyway.....just thing labor cost verses aggravation<grin>.....by-the-way thanks to everyone


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

have the shaft cold and warm up (not hot) the bearing to expand it a bit. if its just a little tight. 

if it seems too tight clean out the inside of the bearing with some emery paper or a copper fitting wire brush used to scuff copper fittings before soldering them.

using the emery or sandpaper (emery just holds up better) on the shaft a bit would help to but only lightly to remove any burrs or extra material from rust or years of the bearing riding in the same spot

it came out, it will go back in, its a lot to hold everything together, might just have to get the right angle


----------

